# Question concerning JKD



## Glycerine0160 (Jan 14, 2009)

So my teacher teaches JKD/kali/silat mixture as well as Kempo Karate. 

Some people do both, and one guy was showing me the pressure points some of the kempo has taught him. Now it had me thinking, wtf, how come I don't know any.

Surely with the practicality of JKD and the rawness of Kali or flow of Silat, one of them would have to involve pressure points. With some of the knife stuff like the Siak 9 (I know i spelt it wrong) my one instructor went over what each stab does and what crucial artery it's meant to sever. 

But how come my training has never encompassed anything more than some destruction moves?  My guess is my teacher just has just excluded it. 

Thoughts? (cause I can't believe all the kempo students know a whole array of weak spots when I know little to none except eyes/groin)


----------



## arnisador (Jan 14, 2009)

That's probably Sayoc (not Siak) Kali.


The pressure points stuff really comes out of a Chinese medicine approach. But JKD is influenced primarily by Wing Chun Kung Fu and some Western arts.


----------



## Andrew Green (Jan 14, 2009)

Well, there are a very large number of people that feel most pressure point stuff has no real value apart from what is essentially a "neat trick" that can be done on compliant people.

That's of course not including the more major things, like punch someone on the chin hard and they fall down...


----------



## joeygil (Jan 21, 2009)

There are definitely points that hurt (nerve bundles, I believe), like the inside of the thigh, under the jaw, hollow of the clavicle, bicep and "funny bone."

I don't know if this is what you mean by pressure points (ala acupuncture).

In my experience, I've picked up most of these from Kali, learning about the limb destructions / guntings.  


As to why their not in a lot of JKD, I don't know.  Though you could argue two the body's most sensitive nerve bundles are prime JKD targets - the groin and the eyes (the groin of the face according to Dwight Schrute).


----------



## simplicity (Jan 21, 2009)

They are in "IT", they are just not being taught today......research in the Tao of Jeet Kune Do book....BL even drawed a picture showing you where the "hot spot" are to 
exploit.....Somthing to think about, ya know! I*_*I



Keep "IT" Real,
Sifu John McNabney
www.purpledragonstudio.com


----------



## Dragon Soul (Jan 21, 2009)

I'll agree with simplicty, Tao of JKD has weak points mapped out in it. It could be possible that your teacher chooses not to teach those things. Maybe he'll teach them at later levels?


----------



## Glycerine0160 (Jan 27, 2009)

I might just buy that book.

My place is ran strangely. It's like the most laid back place. The secondary instructors are veryyy knowledgeable and they run the place 3 days a week. 

Like my main sifu neglects training the JKD end any multiple opponent drills.


The kempo guys get neglected on ground fighting which they regret.

haha


----------



## Bikewr (Jan 30, 2009)

There is a lot of nonsense promoted in the name of "pressure points".  Certainly there are places on the body that are vulnerable, and there are areas where nerve plexus areas can cause considerable pain when struck or manipulated.

However, the "one-touch knockout" stuff as promoted by certain people is not to be trusted.  There have been several instances where one of these fellows was "knocking out" his paying students (who were all believers) but failed utterly when the technique was tried against say, a reporter doing a segment on the system.
One idiot actually made a statement that his system only works on people that believe in it....


----------

